# December 2014 Wine of the Month Club



## Jericurl (Dec 1, 2014)

(unashamedly ganked from Rayway's thread last month...I liked her post, plus I'm lazy)

Happy Holidays everyone! This is our official December thread.

This totally unofficial club is open to anyone who is interested in making a one gallon (or larger) test/experimental batch and sharing the recipe, process, ups and downs with the rest of the club. 

We like:
a) full recipes with all ingredients and steps as you go along
b) pictures
c) helpful suggestions on recipe ideas, stumped members
d) thinking outside the box
e) pictures! (did I say that already?)

At the end of the month, we would appreciate a recap of the good, the bad and the ugly of the primary fermentation, as well as periodic updates throughout the year as you go along.

At the one year mark, we will all pop open a bottle of the previous year's wine and take pictures, post comments on how it turned out, and hopefully have a tried and true recipe to post int he recipes section.
And if it turns out lovely, well you will have some ready made holiday presents to give out. And...well, if it's not so lovely, you will have a fantastic alternative to coal to put into someone's stocking.




1. Calvin......Sonic Peppermint Wine

2. Julie......Pumpkin Pie Wine

3. The Rayway......Pear Wine

4. Jericurl.....Cranberry Mead

5. Aryoung1980......Sneaky Pete


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe we have been doing these for a year and people are still participating.
I love it!
I know of at least two recipes made up in the last year that turned out fantastic.
I'm so glad we still have people participating and learning.

I'm still new enough that I feel like every batch I make is an experiment. I've got two ideas this month and I'm not sure which I will be going with for WOTM club yet.

Last month, aryoung1980 made a cranberry batch that looks really good, then Pam came in and had some wonderful ideas to add to it. I may make a variation of that, but base it on my cranberry sauce, which means it will have orange and a bit of almond added to it.

My other option is a 6 gallon batch of mead.
I've got a large can of elderberries and a large can of blackberries from Vinter's Harvest and about 20 lbs of blueberry honey on it's way (I'm bound and determined to make a Skyrim themed mead....Black Briar Mead anyone?) . I'm still researching how to properly feed mead nutrients and no idea what yeast to use, so that may have to wait until after the holidays.

Whatever I decide on, I think I want to make enough of it to drink during holiday get togethers next year, so I definitely want to keep the alcohol volume down a little lower than usual. I think 10 or 11% should be about right.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, I'm with Jeri - I'm so thrilled and excited that folks are interested in joining us on these experiments and sharing their thoughts, experiences, triumphs and failures.

December is currently unknown for me as to what I'll do. My thoughts are a) Pear Vanilla, b) Gluten Free Beer (still experimental!!), or c) A dragon's blood or Skeeter Pee variant. Also, I vaguely remember a recipe for Raisin Sherry from one of my wine making books. That could be very interesting if I can find a sherry yeast!


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies for keeping this going. Though I fade off from time to time, I am a "gallon'er for life". 
It is awesome seeing all the new and creative recipes in here. 

I just started up another batch of apple/jalapeno. I made one in Aug. '13 and really liked it.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Wow, I'm with Jeri - I'm so thrilled and excited that folks are interested in joining us on these experiments and sharing their thoughts, experiences, triumphs and failures.
> 
> December is currently unknown for me as to what I'll do. My thoughts are a) Pear Vanilla, b) Gluten Free Beer (still experimental!!), or c) A dragon's blood or Skeeter Pee variant. Also, I vaguely remember a recipe for Raisin Sherry from one of my wine making books. That could be very interesting if I can find a sherry yeast!




As far as the gluten free beer goes I think they have a few clarifiers you can use that removes the gluten to make them gluten free. Gluten ninja I think is one and clarityferm is another. Not sure if it reduces the level down below a certain point or removes it all together. I'm sure what your talking about is no gluten to even start with but figured I'd add that incase someone else would be interested to know.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Wow, I'm with Jeri - I'm so thrilled and excited that folks are interested in joining us on these experiments and sharing their thoughts, experiences, triumphs and failures.
> 
> December is currently unknown for me as to what I'll do. My thoughts are a) Pear Vanilla, b) Gluten Free Beer (still experimental!!), or c) A dragon's blood or Skeeter Pee variant. Also, I vaguely remember a recipe for Raisin Sherry from one of my wine making books. That could be very interesting if I can find a sherry yeast!




As far as the gluten free beer goes I think they have a few clarifiers you can use that removes the gluten to make them gluten free. Gluten ninja I think is one and clarityferm is another. Not sure if it reduces the level down below a certain point or removes it all together. I'm sure what your talking about is no gluten to even start with but figured I'd add that incase someone else would be interested to know.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey JimmyT - in fact, I cannot have gluten removed beers as they contain too much remaining protein. I cannot have rye or whiskey either, even though companies say the process of distillation removes the gluten. 

So if I'm doing a beer - it will be entirely GF from the beginning.  Still torn on what to make, although the Ure Pears in my freezer are certainly calling my name!


----------



## Julie (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok, can I come in for this month? I started a pumpkin last week but can this qualify as a December wine?


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 2, 2014)

Sold! Welcome Julie to our WOTM!!


----------



## calvin (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm finally in! I wanted to join last month but life got in the way. I am doing an experimental 1 gallon batch of "sonic mint wine". Lucky for me the girls In the drive thru were nice enough to give me about 2#'s of the mints you get with every meal. 
. I heated up some water and made a simple syrup with them. 
. Removing the wrappers took about 30 minutes. And I only ate 3 mints . Poured all the mint syrup into my primary and watered to one gallon. I was surprised to only get a sg of 1.060. So I added sugar to 1.090. Then nutrient, energizer, acid blend, and some pectic enzyme. Stirred good and pitched 1/2 a pack of 1118. Wish me luck!


----------



## calvin (Dec 6, 2014)

Yesterday I checked my sg. Only down to 1.080. So I tossed in the other 1/2 packet of yeast. Today it is only at 1.078. 71 degrees. It is fermenting. When I stir I get a bunch of little bubbles. Sounds like a can of coke. But going very very slow. Anyone else have this problem with candy wine? Will it hurt to add extra nutrient and energizer? I already added the recommended dose for each.


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, I started a one gallon batch of pumpkin pie on 11/27/14. I used 8 1/2# of pie pumpkins, sugar to bring sg to 1.074. Since this is probably going to be a light wine, I wanted to keep the ABV low. I, also, added 1/4 tsp of tannin, 2T of acid blend to bring ph down to 3.31. Once fermentation is complete, I will add some spices but that is down the road aways.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 6, 2014)

@calvin I've not made a candy wine myself, but I think that so long as the s.g. is dropping you should be ok. @julie may have some input on that one as she has done something similar before I believe(?)


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2014)

Calvin, yes add more nutrients and energizer. When I made mine, I use Welches white grape as a base. When you go to backsweeten, use more of the candies


----------



## calvin (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok. I will give it a try. Thanks Julie.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 12, 2014)

Is there some kind of shortage of cranberries? I had to go to 3 different grocery stores before I found any cranberries.
I couldn't believe it.

Ok, I picked up fresh cranberries, orange juice concentrate, cranberry juice, cinnamon sticks, and I have some fresh ginger in the fridge.
I think I am going to treat this like I'm making a giant batch of cranberry sauce for my base. I'll boil most of the cranberries with some OJ and ginger. I've got to decide if I want to use sugar or honey....suggestions?

Then I'll add the rest of the OJ and Cranberry juices, about 3 bananas, the usual suspects in additives.....I'm thinking this one should be made around 10%?

I'm also still going to be making the elderberry/blackberry mead this month. That one is going to be a 6 gallon batch though. And I've still got to get out to Sam's Club this weekend to pick up a bunch of frozen blueberries to add.
Should I add rosehips to this to give a slight floral edge? 

I should be starting both of these this weekend.


----------



## calvin (Dec 12, 2014)

I heard something on the radio the other day about a huge cranberry surplus. They were complaining that the prices were going to drop because there are more cranberries this year then they know what to do with.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 12, 2014)

When I was at the grocery store the other day there were cranberries everywhere! I'm assuming because of all or the rain there was a bumper crop. If they go on a wicked sale, I'm totally going to stock up. 

Jeri that recipe sounds GOOD! Just remember that cranberries have a huge amount of pectin that will become activated when you heat them. Go extra-extra on the pectic enzyme or you may end up with cranberry wine jelly 

Looking forward to pictures!

Heading to the basement now to see what my pear situation is like...I can't remember if I stored them all here or at other people's places.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 13, 2014)

21 Lbs of pears thawing. 16 lbs Manitoba Ure, and 5 lbs Bartlett. Without a press, this should get me enough for a 1 gal UK all juice pear wine. Sooo excited!!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 14, 2014)

Pears are mostly thawed, but still very cold. I chopped them in halves, squished them a bit, added 1 tsp of pectic enzyme to get them to break down even further. I also added 1/2 cup lemon juice, and the dried zest of 3 lemons. I'm hoping the lemon juice will assist in preventing them from oxidizing over the next 24 hours, plus I put a layer of saran wrap on the surface to keep the oxygen off.

So far: 
21# Pears (16# Ure, 5# Bartett)
1tsp Pectic Enzyme
1/2 cup lemon juice
3 lemon's worth of zests, dried (no pith)

I am proposing to use a blend of ICV D254, and BA11. I will use some elderflowers, and a mixture of sugar and honey. I would like it to end up as a complex and layered white wine with a nice pear flavour. The Ure's have an intense amount of tannins in the skin which have worked very well in my pear-vanilla liqueur, so I won't add extra tannins. I may add a bit of banana or a very tiny touch of candied ginger to it as well for body and a bit of spice. Possibilities of a bit of vanilla or american oak at some point later as well.

Thoughts?

Apologies for the horrible picture. It is not nearly so brown or yicky looking. I hate my camera phone.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 14, 2014)

I love the idea to use a mix of sugar/honey for your sweetener. And I think the idea to add elderflowers for layered complexity is genius. Are you going for something fairly light floral/fruity or are you wanting something thick and hearty (I ask because you mentioned the oak and vanilla)?


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm thinking a nice, medium-bodied white. Not too thick, not too thin. If I do go the oak/vanilla route, it will be with a VERY delicate hand. I would like fresh fruit flavour with solid bass and top notes. 

Does this make sense? In my head it tastes really good, but it's always a challenge to get it just the way you're thinking of...


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 15, 2014)

Re: candied ginger: you may already know this, but I discovered that there is a WIDE range of flavor intensity in candied ginger. Some you can eat like snack food. Other is so intense you almost can't eat is straight. I found this out the hard way by over flavoring my last batch of lemongrass-ginger wine.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 15, 2014)

Funny you should say that @stressbaby as my Mom is a big fan of candied ginger, but the stuff I have she can't eat. Says it's too strong!

Today I added:
Kmeta (this morning)
7 oz Honey (generic)
1.5 Lbs sugar
1L pear syrup (from the kids' tinned pears)
1 Tbl elderflowers
2 bananas, very ripe, no skins

I dissolved the honey and sugar into the syrup - I entirely estimated the sugar level that the pears wold provide, the amount of juice present, and checked the syrup to see it was at 1.030. I used the winecalc to ballpark the sugar additions, hoping to hit 1.095 and darn near _nailed_ it at 1.100! Once the pears give up the rest of their juice, it will likely bring it down by a point or two, but I'm totally happy.

I dumped everything into a 'bag' (pantyhose) so that I could get at the juice for the S.G. check. The pears are rising above the liquid, but I think that they will give up a bit more juice and break down further during fermentation. They're hard as rocks, even after freezing, but if you can get a good grip on one it will squirt out some juice. I'll just keep pounding away at it until I'm happy with the result.

I've got a 1/2 tsp each of BA11 & ICV D254 warming up on the windowsill, ready to make a starter in the morning.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Dec 15, 2014)

Calvin is correct on the cranberry surplus. Almost a 2 year supply in storage. I havenot noticed a price decline in stores though. 

I really like following along some month I will join in. Maybe next month with some type of mixed berry. Bottled some the other night and have some empty glass.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 16, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> In my head it tastes really good, but it's always a challenge to get it just the way you're thinking of...



That is a classic line.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 16, 2014)

I am planning to participate in the Jan. WOTM post (assuming we have one). Obviously, the question that follows is not specific to WOTM, but who would be better poised to answer this question than you people? 

Looking for suggestions on primary fermentation vessels suitable for 1-gallon batches. Is it okay to do it in a 8-gallon bucket? Do you instead find a smallish, food-grade bucket, maybe 2 gallons? Stainless steel stockpot or enameled dutch oven, maybe? (I like that glass canister that Julie has above, whatever it is! )


----------



## calvin (Dec 16, 2014)

I use a 2 gallon pail that I got from home depot


----------



## cintipam (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Paul

2-3 gallon size is perfect, and I have a good 5 of those on hand free from Krogers bakery just for asking. They usually have an icing or cream filling in them. Also good to store scads of small winemaking stuff in when not in use as a primary.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Julie (Dec 16, 2014)

Paul, I found a 2 gallon glass jug at Walmart, look on page two for a pic of it. It works great for one gallon batches.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 16, 2014)

It's alive!!!! Mwahahahaha!!! 

I pitched the yeast this morning after getting it started in some warm water and must. The yeast LOVED it, and started partying right away. When I came home from work it was all yeasted up and and fizzing away.

I will plonk in my first addition of FermK this evening.

@sour_grapes I end up using a smallish 5 gal for most 1 gal ferments. Mainly because I use a lot of fruit, and also because I totally don't have a smaller pail. I think it's time to get one though.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 24, 2014)

I've started the process for this wine batch.

I put 9 lbs of cranberries in my big mouth bubbler to thaw out, along with some camden tablets and a wee bit of water.

After 24 hours, I've added pectic enzyme last night. Looking at them this morning, they don't look like they are even considering breaking apart. Hmmmm....I really don't want to have to fish them all out and run them through the food processor tonight. But if they don't start breaking down at least a little bit, I'm thinking I may have to....


----------



## Julie (Dec 24, 2014)

What if you took a potato masher and mashed them down some? That might break them up enough for the pectic to start working


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 24, 2014)

You know....I don't think I even own a potato masher.

I use the kitchenaid for my potatoes.

I'll have to take a look but I'm 99% sure we don't have one.
Well futz. I'll just sanitize a bucket, pour everything I've got so far in there, and I guess just dip out some a bit at a time, run it through and then pour it back into my primary.




Also, I haven't totally written out my recipe because apparently I am feeling the need to fly by the seat of my pants and wing it as I go.

I have rough outline, so I guess I'm not flying totally blind. Only partially. Still not sure if adding bananas and cranberries will be enough fuel for the yeast or if I will need to step feed like a normal mead.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 24, 2014)

I racked my pear today. S.G. 1.004 and I totally missed the 2nd addition of FermK - blew right by me in the first two days! There are no off odours though, so that's positive.

The pears gave me much more juice than anticipated. I ended up racking to a 3 gal carboy and it's definitely 2/3 full. It's got far less sediment than my first try at pear with bottled juice. I squeezed the fruit (not too hard) and will see if it finishes up under 1.000.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, 

Got home from work, sanitized like mad, then ran the cranberries through my food processor. It took forever!

So far, I've mixed in 3 lbs of honey into about a gallon of water I had heating on the stove. Got sidetracked with some other stuff, but I'm about to go add 6 more pounds. Once it cools down, I'll add it to the must. 
I'm letting everything sit overnight again, trying to give the pectic enzyme a little more time to do it's job.

I'll be using this recipe:

Cranberry Mead 3 gal recipe

9 lbs cranberries, frozen then thawed
2 crushed campden tablets mixed in a bit of water to to sanitize cranberries
2 quarts cranberry juice
3 tsp pectic enzyme
1 can orange juice concentrate
2 small cinnamon sticks
2 small pieces of crystallized ginger
3 T oak powder
2 bananas 
vanilla beans (left over from making vanilla extract...dried and dessicated but still have a lot of flavor)
small tip of rosemary sprig


I'm on the fence about adding 3/4 tsp potassium carbonate. I'm a little worried about it being a bit acidic for the honey and yeast.

I will pitch RC-212 in the morning. Considering making a starter using GoFerm, then :

¼ tsp DAP at beginning, 1.06, and 1.03
½ tsp Fermaid K beginning, 1.06, and 1.03

Any thoughts?
Oh, and Merry Christmas eve everyone!


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 26, 2014)

I've screwed up.

Oh man, have I screwed up.
With the excitement of Christmas, plus having to go to work early in the morning, plus lack of coffee....
Well, I had everything laid out to make my yeast starter yesterday morning.

And apparently I grabbed the package of yeast, sprinkled it on top of my must and waltzed out the door yesterday morning.
I didn't even realize I hadn't made the starter until I got to work.

I just checked on it....I don't see any bubbles, no fizzing.
The must is at 68 degrees.

I can order new yeast today and have it here by Monday.
I used RC 212, and of course it was my only packet of that type. Will my must stay good until Monday?
Ugh, I can't believe I did this!


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 26, 2014)

I've done that very thing. Mine took off on its own, though it took an extra day or two. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2014)

I would stir it to see if it has a slight fizz, it maybe fermenting but very slow. And it should be fine til Monday


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 26, 2014)

I stirred the smack out of it.

There were some bubbles, but nothing even close to what I usually see.
Just a wee bit of bubbles on the top that very quickly went away.

I'm not going to fret about it for now, will just keep an eye on it and keep stirring it.


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2014)

It is fermenting and it may take a couple of days to get into a real fast ferment. If you don't see much by Monday, I would go ahead and add the yeast starter.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for checking back, Julie.

That is what I will do.

So far it tastes and smells wonderful.

I haven't actually added the rosemary in yet. I wanted to add it during the last 3 or 4 days of ferment. 
I don't want an overwhelming rosemary taste, just something to add a bit of a faint top note overall.
I have really high hopes for this one and I hope it turns out well.
I think 2015 is going to be "THE YEAR OF THE MEADS" for me.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey Jeri,
Hopefully it will take off for you soon, keeping it warm and whipping the snot out of it. I'm very interested to see how the rosemary comes through.

My pear is clearing really fast now that I've racked it, settling right out.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 28, 2014)

The must is staying between 64 and 68 degrees according to the little strip thermometer I've attached to the side of the the primary. 
I stirred it with the drill today and there were a lot of foamy bubbles.

This thing has a huge cap. All of the cranberry bits are floating and sort of turning into a thick cap of bits and cranberry schmear. Stirring it by hand actually takes some effort to incorporate it back down into the liquid. It is literally a good 8 inch slab of cranberry stuff and appears to mostly float on top of the liquid. Good thing I'm stirring it twice a day. I may start doing it 3 or 4 times a day. Next time I'm definitely going to use a bag with some weights in it.

I will check the SG on it tonight and see where we are at.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm just barely making it on time for the December club.

This past summer while visiting my wine making grandmother, I photographed her old recipe book:



I was trying to decide what to make that could use up my measly 1.5 lb of rhubarb when I recalled the "Sneaky Pete Wine" from the Herter book. He proclaims it as "one of the best wines ever made". How could I pass up a wine with that kind of reputation?! I made a few minor tweaks to the recipe. I increased the rhubarb from 1 to 1.5 pounds, decreased the sugar from 4 to 3 pounds, replaced the bread yeast with EC-1118, and tossed in 1.5 oz of dried Montmorency cherries from the tree in my yard. Without further ado, I give you Sneaky Pete:

2 lb Russet potatoes, grated
1.5 lb rhubarb, chopped
3 lb white sugar
1.5 oz dried Montmorency cherries
0.5 tsp yeast nutrient
EC-1118 yeast

I scrubbed the potatoes but did not peel them. I grated them with my food processor. I added the grated potatoes to 2 qts water, heated to a boil over medium heat, and boiled for one minute before straining. Strained potato water was added to the carboy with the cherries and rhubarb. The rhubarb was still frozen until the water was added. I mixed the sugar with 2 qts of water and added that to the carboy. Added nutrient. Shook and swirled for a bit. Added rehydrated yeast.


----------



## Julie (Dec 28, 2014)

Since you used potato water you may end up with a starch haze, make sure you have amylase on hand.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Dec 28, 2014)

Julie said:


> Since you used potato water you may end up with a starch haze, make sure you have amylase on hand.




I think the boiling for a minute was, in theory, supposed to take care of the starch problem. If not, when would I add the amylase? I've never used it before.


----------



## Julie (Dec 28, 2014)

I won't worry about it at the moment, if it is not clear in six months you can do a test, 5 drops of iodine in8 oz of wine, if it turns indigo blue, you have a starch haze.

Did you add the potatoes or the potato water? I would think the starch would have been boiled out of the potatoes and in the water.


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 28, 2014)

The Sneaky Pete!

I love it!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 29, 2014)

Awesome! I also just got a few pics of my Grandmother's recipe book with Dandelion and Rhubarb wine recipes. 

Some of those recipes are wild! Looking forward to your results


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 29, 2014)

Calvin,

How is the peppermint wine coming along?
Are the mints at your Sonic that solid hard ones or those ones that are similar to some kind of dried foam?


----------



## Jericurl (Dec 29, 2014)

I took these crappy cell pictures last night.

My SG was just above 1.06 so I went ahead and added DAP and Ferm K. 

I got up this morning and knocked that cap back down, stirred the smack out of it with my drill. Looks like I can save all the yeast I'm getting in today for another batch, it's definitely not needed.


----------



## calvin (Dec 29, 2014)

Jericurl said:


> Calvin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The wine is coming along nicely. If I can find the time tonight I am going to rack and stabilize it. 

The mints are the soft ones that dissolve in your mouth. 

The girls that work at sonic found out I am making wine with the mints. Now every time I go through the drive through for breakfast I get about a pound of mints. I hope it turns out good because I will have enough stockpiled for a 6 gallon batch


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow Jeri, that's a heck of a krausen on there! Looks like 1/3 of the volume. 

Mine is still sitting about and bring lazy. I'm hoping to check the S.G. this week and give it another rack/sulfite it.


----------



## calvin (Dec 30, 2014)

Superkleer is amazing stuff

Racked, stabilized. And added superkleer last night. It's looking good


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2014)

Calvin, it is looking good. Nice color, did you taste it?


----------



## calvin (Dec 31, 2014)

I did take a small taste. Not sure what I think about it. I plan on back sweetening with more mints. I'm sure that will make it taste better.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 3, 2015)

SG is at 1.015 so I strained my batch into secondary. I have about 4 gallons and I expect to lose a lot once everything settles out. I was planning a 3 gallon batch so I'm still good so far.

I did make an f-pac with another 12 oz package of thawed cranberries, zest from one orange, 1 tsp of garam masala, and about a 1/2 cup of last years Strawberry/cranberry Dragon's Blood. Cooked that until the cranberries popped then let it cool down. 

I just hope my ferment finishes. Looking at my carboy, I'm not seeing any airlock action. It's been cooler than normal the last few days here, we are seeing temperatures in the 20s and not getting above freezing, but the house stays 62 to 70, depending on time of day and whether I'm cooking or not. 
I really don't want to have to deal with a stuck fermentation.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jan 4, 2015)

I racked the Sneaky Pete on day 7. I had to top it off with 4.75 cups of filtered water. I had A LOT of lees; a good 1.5 inches. I'm wondering if maybe there were some starches that precipitated out...if that's possible.

At first I was hesitant to use that much water for topping off; it's over 25% of my total volume. I thought about using a pear-grape fruit juice, Apple juice, or an open bottle of a young Riesling. I never took a SG but I know it's high because the 3 pounds of sugar alone would put me at 1.138. The potatoes could have given me another 35 points per gallon (1.138 + 0.070 = 1.208). Then I had the rhubarb and dried cherries. 

My grandmother said she made it once and gave it away because it was so boozy. 

With all that said, it smells promising.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jan 5, 2015)

Jericurl said:


> SG is at 1.015 so I strained my batch into secondary. I have about 4 gallons and I expect to lose a lot once everything settles out. I was planning a 3 gallon batch so I'm still good so far.
> 
> I did make an f-pac with another 12 oz package of thawed cranberries, zest from one orange, 1 tsp of garam masala, and about a 1/2 cup of last years Strawberry/cranberry Dragon's Blood. Cooked that until the cranberries popped then let it cool down.
> 
> ...



I've spent quite a bit of time this afternoon reading about cranberry wine. Several old posts said that cranberry can be very slow and can take up to a month! I have about 40 lbs of cranberries and have been trying to figure out just how I want to make this! Last year I made a cranberry/apple and in my ignorance or luck, I mixed the ground apples and cranberries together and the wine came out great. I also just barely covered my cranberries in apple juice and simmered to burst the skins. I didn't have trouble clearing and was planning on using the cooking bursting method again as my food processor would take forever to process that many cranberries. I like all your additions and may try some of them myself. Or with a batch this big (luckily I have a 20 gal Brute) I may try and add other ingredients to smaller batches after initial fermentation. I was also looking over old posts to figure out which yeast to buy, I like the idea of RC212 and will probably go with that. Thanks for all your posts, I read through all the Wine of the Month Club posts and am amazed at the combinations you and others come up with!


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 5, 2015)

Apple/cranberry sounds really good!

My recipe is based off a couple of entries/suggestions from November's WOTM Club thread and my own cranberry sauce recipe.
I think next time I will probably cook all of the cranberries until they pop, then mix in all the other ingredients.

WOTM has been a lot of fun for all of us I think. I hope it continues for a long time.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 5, 2015)

Allllllllllllllllmost there.......


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 9, 2015)

Ugh! Still not moving...


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jan 10, 2015)

So sorry, jericurl. I had a plum that I started last month and it seemed to stay stuck at 1.010. I had added Goferm through the process also...then I pitched another yeast but it didn't seem to make a difference. After a couple of weeks I just racked it to a car boy and I'm going to hope for the best.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks to me as tho while not moving very fast, it's still moving.
You went from 1.012 to 1.010


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally racked mine today. Ended up with just over 1.5 gallons! Looks as if it's finished at 1.004, so I added the kmeta.

Taste so far has a fair amount of tannins, a tart pear taste, and a little bit of mystery. Quite sure it's all the different flavours trying to figure out their pecking order. I'm thinking about adding a very light touch of tannin riche extra to it for the vanilla and waiting it out for a bit.


----------



## calvin (Jan 29, 2015)

Racked and sweetened my "sonic mint". I used more mints turned into a simple syrup as a sweetener. Brought it up to 1.015. I hope time makes this wine better. I wouldn't share it with my friends. It was crystal clear before sweetening and now it's cloudy again. At least there isn't any rush to get this in a bottle.


----------



## aryoung1980 (May 30, 2015)

Sample the Sneaky Pete this morning. I was pleasantly surprised! Its a nice light and dry white wine. I'll give it some more time before bottling and then I'll report back with a more detailed flavor description.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sneaky Pete has been bottled. It's hard to tell in the photo but it is a brilliant straw/golden color


----------

